# Potential co-writers?



## ninjapanthercat02 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking for someone to write with me on a fantasy/action/adventure story about an assassin. Please PM me if you are interested and we can discuss ideas for it.

​


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just curious - What has prompted your desire for a co-author?


----------



## ninjapanthercat02 (Oct 30, 2012)

i just like to write with others. It inspires me to write more and gather more ideas....and I thought it would be fun


----------



## Jeko (Oct 31, 2012)

Had a similar conversation once with Justinian once. Might want to PM him - he's looking for a co-author.

A lot of wrters have WIPs and enough on their hands, I've found. I do, at least, so in Dragon's Den style, I'm out.

Though this:



> proper grammar, punctuation and spelling...minor errors are fine, but that is what spell check is there



You might want to work on that line, to avoid putting people off.

You might also want to provide more info for what you already have ideas for. Maybe do a sort of query-letter-esque thing, to grab interest while being nicely informative.


----------



## GonneLights (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't imagine canvasing would be a great way to find a co-author. I've tried writing with trusted friends, and had little success - I can't imagine how it'd go with a total stranger. Probably better, actually. In fact, it could go quite well. Yeah. I'm not in, though, much like Cadence, I'm far too busy at the minute. Sorry. But good luck. Assassins are in, I hear.


----------



## nath881 (Oct 31, 2012)

What is the nature of the story you are looking to construct? Have you formulated any characters or ideas yet?


----------



## Jeko (Oct 31, 2012)

Echo...


----------



## JosephB (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll do it -- if we only use my ideas and you do all the work. And I hate fantasy/action/adventure, so that has to go.


----------



## ninjapanthercat02 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have edited the first post I have made so others don't feel discriminated in anyway


----------



## ninjapanthercat02 (Oct 31, 2012)

nath881 said:


> What is the nature of the story you are looking to construct? Have you formulated any characters or ideas yet?



Like most fantasies, I want this story to take place in a different world with different creatures and races. As for characters, I have created a couple, but they are still in progress. Osiris is my main character and he is an assassin...I'm still working on his profile mentally and sprucing him up. Along with him, there are two other assassins named Artemis and Genesis...and both of them are male and they belong in an order called The Falcon. There are two other orders called The Hawk and The Eagle and the three of them grouped together are called The Raptors (because that is what you call a bird of prey). I'm not too sure if I should add a fourth and called it The Owl...


----------



## Potty (Oct 31, 2012)

_Writing Forums do not encourage off site collaborations, members who undertake such a venture do so at their own risk._


----------



## ninjapanthercat02 (Oct 31, 2012)

Potty said:


> _Writing Forums do not encourage off site collaborations, members who undertake such a venture do so at their own risk._


hmmmm...alright....is there a different forum that does?


----------



## Baron (Oct 31, 2012)

ninjapanthercat02 said:


> hmmmm...alright....is there a different forum that does?


We've had incidents in the past where longstanding members have collaborated and then one has posted elsewhere without giving credit to the other, which leads to great upset.  If this happens between people who have developed a longstanding relationship online then we'd certainly warn about taking care when contemplating such an arrangement with a complete stranger.

Another forum?  Does McDonalds send customers to Burger King (deliberately that is)?  Google is at your disposal.  I suggest you might be better getting involved in this, or another site, and actually getting to know people.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 1, 2012)

> I have edited the first post I have made so others don't feel discriminated in anyway



I was more implying that you should add more information. This:



> Like most fantasies, I want this story to take place in a different world with different creatures and races. As for characters, I have created a couple, but they are still in progress. Osiris is my main character and he is an assassin...I'm still working on his profile mentally and sprucing him up. Along with him, there are two other assassins named Artemis and Genesis...and both of them are male and they belong in an order called The Falcon. There are two other orders called The Hawk and The Eagle and the three of them grouped together are called The Raptors (because that is what you call a bird of prey). I'm not too sure if I should add a fourth and called it The Owl...



...would be too vague for me. It's just ideas - I don't feel like I have any foundation to start on.

For example, if you'd said the story is about whether Osiris, the world's most accident-prone assassin, will be able to traverse the mystical world of Dhara and kill the Blue King of Wrath in order to reclaim his lost immortal soul... that's more of the starting point I'd be looking for, if I was up for a collaboration.


----------



## Juganhuy (Nov 1, 2012)

Before asking for help, you would need to give a lot more solid detail. Have everything already planned out so the writing and actual collaboration can begin. If not you, the two of you will just keep bouncing ideas and going no where. You want to focus on the writing and adjust and collaborate as needed.

Collaborations scare me. So I am out. Advise I think everyone here can give.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 20, 2013)

MB, didn't realize this was a graveyard thread.


----------

